# HDF vs MDF



## Maynard (May 9, 2009)

Does any one besides me, use High Density Fiberwood instead of Medium Density Fiberwood? It makes an extreamy smooth end grain to finish and I think that the surfaces are better too.
Larry


----------



## bayspt (Apr 4, 2008)

Haven't ran across it yet. Local home store only carries MDF. How is it on weight and cost comapritivly?


----------



## Maynard (May 9, 2009)

Weighs some what more and cost a little more, but worth it. I suggest than anyone that does much with MDF research local suppliers that local cabinet shops use. They usually sell knobs, hinges, slides, laminate and Flat Stock like AA and AB Birch plywood.Might be cheaper than home stores.
Larry


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I have never used HDF, but we use a lot of MDF. What I have found is that brand matters. After trying others, we only use Plum Creek II. The ends of it are good, although I can see how HDF would be better.
I'll have to check it out------Thanks

What are you using it for?


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

is it heavier?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

It is far superior ! I hate mdf ! When it first came out we were told you could rout it along the edge etc , the stuff sold here in the uk just goes all furry along the edge rubbish altogether.So I reccomend you to try hdf and also waterproof stuff it's really nice to work with but costs nearly twice as much here with us in the uk have fun Alistair


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

How is HDF on saw blades?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

It is no more difficult to work with actually cuts better cleaner and less dust my opinion from what I can remember.None of these fibreboards are good on blades but the cut okay Alistair


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Masonite used to fab a HDF they called "die stock". I use the exterior grade stuff (Extera brand) when wide and weather proof applications are called for. It is some tough stuff. Easy to work, and stable.
Bill


----------



## Zbignev777 (Jul 31, 2016)

I prefer to use HDF. A good choice of cheap and quality Fiberboard is here http://www.dmanufacturies.ru/products/2/


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

No idea where to buy it around here.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I used some HDF to make art pedestals and loved it. It machines beautifully and, with a spray coat of primer and paint, finishes out much like the fender of a 37 Hudson (or facsimile thereof).


----------

